# Networking



## TIERAsta (Apr 20, 2008)

Any of you have any great networking ideas?

Here's a few I'm pondering:

Joining local small business organizations (Small Business Hawaii, Hawaii Small Business Development Center, Hawaii Womens Business Center). Bonus - getting great, and sometimes FREE, business help! 
Establishing professional affiliations (Brides Club, Oahu Wedding Association). 
Being an exhibitor/presenter at the Hawaii Womens Festival! 
Writing/visiting local bridal shops/wedding businesses to introduce myself as an MUA. 
Joining local networking groups (Social Wahines). 
Volunteering/trying to work for local events (Fashion shows, theater performances, "Fashionistas Market" events). 
Anyone have any other ideas? I'm sure I'm not the only one who could use them!


----------



## little_angel (Apr 21, 2008)

I write as the makeup artist contributer to the largest newspaper in the state! It's been an excellent networking tool for me. www.adn.com/beautyblog

Myspace has been amazing, believe it or not!

ModelMayhem.com has sent me several paying gigs

I advertise in local pageant program books (miss usa, teen usa, mrs usa, national teenager, american coed, etc)

bridal fairs are awesome but sometimes spendy... if you have a photographer in your pocket that does bridal, see if you can split a booth!


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ I agree, Myspace/Facebook is amazing!!


----------



## chellyx (Apr 22, 2008)

I have had a lot of success (which surprised me) with dermatologists. It was suggested to me a while back, to introduce myself at a few local offices throughout the state, so when I get clients (in particular brides) who have skin issues, I have somewhere to refer them, and I've had quite a few referrals come my way as well.


----------

